# SELL: Canon 1000D with Kit 18-55mm lens + 50-250mm IS + 50mm IS f1.8 + lot of filters



## ajayashish (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi, 
I want to sell my DSLR along with all the lens. The camera was used by me only and in excellent condition with no scratches on the LCD or anywhere in the body. I love taking photograph and hence love the device which helps me with that so it was never mishandled. The battery is excellent still giving 300-400 shots. 

Please let me know how much to expect for this and what will be the best place to sell it. 

I am in Bangalore and would like to sell it to someone locally so that he/she can test it before purchasing.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 18, 2014)

Canon 1100D kit sells for 18k new...and this is 1000D ..soo I think prices will be like this

1000D+18-55 = 10k
55-250 IS =8k
50mm 1.8 = 5k

give specific filters free with lens as per your purchase ..

total you may get max 22-25k out of it


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 19, 2014)

55-250 is around Rs 9300 for new.
The 50mm IS II F 1.8 is available for Rs 6400/6900 new,

For both Lenses you will get maximum Rs 10 to 11K IMO.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 19, 2014)

Post an ad here, Erodov and the best place will be JJMehta.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 29, 2014)

Sold it... for 22k on Quikr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 29, 2014)

good job


----------

